# tubular rear control arms



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

anyone actually use tubular rear control arms? is there any difference? i was planning on boxing mine in and adding poly bushings:willy:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I've wanted to buy the Hotchkis rear upgrade myself and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## 7secjudge (Apr 1, 2009)

theres a few companys out ther global west being one of them chevelle a arms are the same as gto from 68 to 73


----------



## 7secjudge (Apr 1, 2009)

and even 64 to 67 are available too.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i've found a few manufacturers, but i would like to know if they are any good


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'64-'72 are all the same part. I don't know of anybody who's used them. They look good to me because they're adjustable.


----------



## spaceball 1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have had the hotchkis arms with the old adjustable uppers (where you have to remove one end to change the length) for 10 years, it was a pain to get set up at first because the stock ones were very rusted and I had no starting length, the new style with a center turnbuckle is much easier to change. I have driven a convertible with stock boxed lower arms with a sway bar and it was tight and nice to drive. The only reason to change is if you need to change the pinion angle or want to set up the chassis for racing.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well i have had the hotchkis setup on my car for 10 years and i love it i also have the front setup and the springs all the way around.

kenny


----------

